# Lena Meyer-Landrut Deutschlands Kat von D? 16x



## follfreak (2 Sep. 2011)

Findet ihr nicht auch dass sich unsere Lena mit der Amerikanerin Kat von D zum verwechseln ähnlich sehen. Übrigens: Kat hat deutsche Wurzeln​
Lena Meyer-Landrut​

 

 




 

 




 

 



Kat von D​

 

 




 

 



Noch skeptisch! Dann errate um wen es sich hier handelt!​


----------



## Punisher (2 Sep. 2011)

eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit besteht ja schon, allerdings fehlen da noch einige hundert Stunden im Tattoo-Studio


----------



## Sachse (2 Sep. 2011)

Punisher schrieb:


> eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit besteht ja schon, allerdings fehlen da noch einige hundert Stunden im Tattoo-Studio



besser hät ich das nicht formulieren können. Außerdem gefällt mir Lena so besser als wenn sie sich dermaßen verschandeln würde mit all der Tinte auf dem Körper.


----------



## superriesenechse (2 Sep. 2011)

Kate Mara


----------



## follfreak (2 Sep. 2011)

Kat von D ohne Tattoos​



 

 


Lena auf Kat von D's Körper​


----------



## Bargo (2 Sep. 2011)

ich finde, die kann man nicht mal verwechseln, wenn diese Kat nicht tätowiert wäre ...


----------



## follfreak (7 Sep. 2011)

beide sehen sich ähnlich


----------



## LenaFan111 (11 Sep. 2011)

Ein bisschen Ähnlichkeit besteht, aber nicht sehr viel mMn...


----------

